# Some woodworking projects I've completed



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice Jake. I really like the raised dog bed. I may have to do something similar

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Jake. I really like the raised dog bed. I may have to do something similar


Thanks, I had an old twin mattress so figured "why not?"


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice Jake! Love the live edge on that shelf. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

You've been busy! Great projects! Especially like the tall tables with the rock inlay. I've thought about trying to combine wood with stone inlays on similar projects myself. Chuck


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> You've been busy! Great projects! Especially like the tall tables with the rock inlay. I've thought about trying to combine wood with stone inlays on similar projects myself. Chuck


Thanks! They are cherry night stands with a marble tile top. Can easy pop the tile out a replace with another design.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 21, 2016)

Great looking end tables.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Wowzerz! Jake you have something here everyone likes.....talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 25, 2016)

Great work sir everything looks top notch. Give us all something to aspire too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice work ! That's some real puppy love right there


----------

